# Gloves and Woodworking / Handling



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't often see gloves worn, but on a site where an older gentleman was wearing gloves in what looked to be a real well equipped safety minded shop made me wonder if he and I were the only two in the whole wide world that ever wear gloves.

I don't always wear them but when handling very much wood time wise, especially in winter months, my hands dry and crack to the point of uncomfortable, and I've found them invaluable, so I wear them more and more. I've found the NITRILE palm and finger gloves, which have a grip, work the best for me and may be safer than dry slick hands on dry slick wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For me I wear some type of clove all the time in the shop,I can replace a clove in a snap not so when it comes to my skin.

====


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

On some sites over here we have to wear gloves. I don't mind the framing gloves with the fingertips on the first two fingers and thumb missing but the gloves with full fingers are a pain in the arse. Its awkward to pick screws and nails up with them and I was always taught never to wear gloves whilst using rotating machinery. 

Powerplanes and circular saws and gloves don't mix in my opinion. I'd far rather have a small cut than having my hand pulled into the spinning blade/cutter by snagged material.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I am with Scott, I don't believe gloves and woodworking machines with a moving blade mix.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

In my opinion if ones fingers are close enough to get a glove caught by rotating equipment he as already screwed up big time by violating rule 1,2, or 4 and possibly some of all of those three.

EXAMPLE: 4) I'm just cutting this one board and a proper set up including feather boards and push sticks etc.would be counter productive.


1) a lack of safety knowledge

2) a lack of safety skill

3) emotional instability

4) improper safety attitude

5) physical being

6) mechanical failure

Essential Push Sticks - Fine Woodworking Article


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

In my shop, gloves join long sleeves, long hair, any kind of jewelry, and alcohol, on the verboten list.
That is not to say I don't wear gloves when handling lumber and sheet goods. Just not around the power equipment. Also, I am NOT a tee totaler, by any means!


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

SandburRanch said:


> In my opinion if ones fingers are close enough to get a glove caught by rotating equipment he as already screwed up big time by violating rule 1,2, or 4 and possibly some of all of those three.
> 
> EXAMPLE: 4) I'm just cutting this one board and a proper set up including feather boards and push sticks etc.would be counter productive.
> 
> ...


I use push sticks and whatever else but I still really dislike the idea of wearing a garment that could potentially catch and pull my hand in further to rotating machinery. I was taught that by the teachers when I first did secondary school metalwork and woodwork. I was eleven years old. 
Not seen any evidence that goes against that.

Accidents do happen and I'd rather that the clothing I wear to minimise damage to myself doesn't make the problem worse.

When moving and handling roughsawn timber (often treated as well) I don't mind wearing gloves though.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the same problem with cracked skin, Robert. Nitrile surgical gloves work for me.

I really like the orange, woven synthetic gloves for general use ...stacking lumber/plywood, firewood, shovelling, handling rock, etc. Especially for beating back the Attack of the Blackberry Canes! 
Speaking of gloves and power tools, _everyone_ should wear anti-vibration glove protection when using vibrating/reciprocating equipment.
Study finds nerve damage could result from vibrating tools | Equipment World | Construction Equipment, News and Information | Heavy Construction Equipment


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't wear the cloves for me too much it's for my wife most of the time at one time see said your hands are like sand paper do something about that please..  I LOVE my boss and I want to keep it that way..by the way I always use push sticks..

===


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't wear the cloves for me too much it's for my wife most of the time at one time see said your hands are like sand paper do something about that please..
> 
> ===


I'm not touchen that one with a 10 ft. 2x2.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

At least she said "please", Bob! That was a good sign, eh?

(*Icicle* "Your hands are like sandpaper." *icicle* = "I have a headache".)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

SandburRanch said:


> I don't often see gloves worn, but on a site where an older gentleman was wearing gloves in what looked to be a real well equipped safety minded shop made me wonder if he and I were the only two in the whole wide world that ever wear gloves.


Hi Robert

No, you aren't the only one who wears gloves, but I only wear tight-fitting fingerless gloves, never gloves with fingers and never disposable nitrile/rubber/poly gloves when working. I find that gloves keep my hands cleaner and I suffer less splinter injury through wearing them



demographic said:


> .....the gloves with full fingers are a pain in the arse. Its awkward to pick screws and nails up with them and I was always taught never to wear gloves whilst using rotating machinery.


I agree with you about the fingers, Scott, they are not only a royal PIA to use when handling small screws, etc, but they are downright dangerous when power driving screws (obvious, really, although some safety officers take a LOT of convincing)



demographic said:


> Powerplanes and circular saws and gloves don't mix in my opinion. I'd far rather have a small cut than having my hand pulled into the spinning blade/cutter by snagged material.


I was taught the same, BUT, I was also taught that you shouldn't have your hands that near to any spinning blades. If you are using a power planer or saw safely (i.e. with both hands on the handles) then contact with the blade should be impossible

On static machinery contact on nearness to blades should also be avoided - and on that score I have to say the push sticks referred to in Fine Woodworking fail my safety criteria of never being able to get my hands within 16in of a moving blade and are downright dangerous to my eyes - but then they illustrate others dangerous practices, that of using a saw with neither riving knife nor crown guard and also using a long through rip fence under the banner "Safe Ripping on the Table Saw" :nono: (four strikes in a single process over here)

Regards

Phil


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I vote no gloves around rotating machinery. It is always a debate at work over the risk versus the benefit. If your hands are close enough that you think you need gloves, they're too close. You don't want to see fingers that were caught in a bench grinder due to gloves.
I use mechanics gloves when moving sheet goods, and nitrile glovesnwith chemicals.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> In my shop, gloves join long sleeves, long hair, any kind of jewelry, and alcohol, on the verboten list.
> That is not to say I don't wear gloves when handling lumber and sheet goods. Just not around the power equipment. Also, I am NOT a tee totaler, by any means!


Exactly what I was going to say Gene. I saw a guy get his hand torn up because his glove got gaught in a machine. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

kp91 said:


> If your hands are close enough that you think you need gloves, they're too close.
> 
> **********************************************************************
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion and that's what the question was - do or don't, but I'm not wearing gloves for finger protection from rotating cutters. As I have already stated if your gloved fingers are close enough to get caught you've already screwed up big time.
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with you, Rob. It's difficult to think of a scenario where a pair of skin-tight very thin gloves could pose more of a risk than one's own natural skin. If that were the case, I doubt that mechanics would have leaped on the nitrile glove bandwagon. 
Loose fitting gloves are a whole 'nuther matter.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

PS...I wonder how many of the members wear their_ wrist watches _in the shop?
They, and wedding rings, are a serious hazard around machinery and electrical gear.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

When handling plywood and cutting sheets on the table saw. Snug thin tight weave cotton gloves with nitrile palms. Provides grip and protection from splinters. Sharon used to work at a plywood mill. She still has "big" splinters under her skin after 13 years.

When I'm doing glueups, I wear latex gloves. When framing I wear fingerless gloves.

I don't wear any loose fitting gloves. I don't wear any gloves where I lose touch with what I'm working with. 

Have you ever hear: "Wood is living"? The grain goes this way and that way. Knots may be under the exposed surface. Density changes, where it gets hard and soft. I was taught to "feel" what the tooling is doing with that piece of wood to be able to work with it.

Personally, I don't wear gloves when using a router or using a router table.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I use gloves to handle rough wood and steel, but never around anything that spins; vertically, or horizontally.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

In a perfect world Robert is right, gloves should not be an issue but we do not live in a perfect world. Fatigue alone has cost many people an appendage. So throwing my hat in the ring I vote never gloves because I have seen people get pulled into a machine before and I will take a splinter over that any day.
-Eloy


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my training, education and experience in my day job, where I deal with spinning cutters and parts all day, have taught me gloves are a no no. Tight fitting or not. So I've just learned to carry that over to my hobby (woodworking). I'll wear latex cloves when I'm staining, and heavy gloves when I'm hauling lumber around, but in the shop, using my tools, no gloves. 

I too have seen, from many safety films I've had to endure to get into plants, what could happen wearing gloves. So I myself, would prefer splinters and cuts, rather then what I've seen could happen. And my wife will take my rough hands, if it means a better chance at keeping all 10, complete fingers! ;o) Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Nbulken (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a set of leather gloves in the shop, but they're strictly for 'mass wood moving' days... ie when I get a load of rough-sawn lumber in and I'm slinging it up on the racks, other than that, they sit and gather dust.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

It’s always safe to be safety minded when we work with our tools.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, gloves to handle wood, fine. Gloves to work with, no, and I would never advise anyone to wear theim either, not around whirling power tools. If my hands chap, I use baby lotion on them, not gloves.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Drill bits haven't had a direct mention here yet, but they certainly don't mix well with gloves. The bit, or swarf coming off, can catch gloves very easily, and pull your hand into/around the bit without warning. No difference between a battery drill and an industrial drill press, dangerous either way.

I have a variety of glove types and styles in my multipurpose workshop, but won't wear any when working with machinery. For my cracked hand hide, I coat liberally with Vitamin E cream before bed then sleep in latex skintights overnight, peel in the morning and wash gently with water in the morning to clear off any residual. Maybe twice in a row every fortnight clears up my cracked hide quite nicely.


----------



## Ryan Ron (Sep 3, 2012)

Before starting the art of woodworking, it is of importance to protect your body from all the potential hazards that are present. It is especially important to protect the eyes, ears, and the lungs. Wearing clothes that aren’t loose and gloves are recommended to prevent skin irritation. Wearing of protective eye gears or goggles protect woodworkers from debris flying from using hand tools to rip wood.


----------



## Ryan Ron (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryan Ron said:


> Before starting the art of woodworking, it is of importance to protect your body from all the potential hazards that are present. It is especially important to protect the eyes, ears, and the lungs. Wearing clothes that aren’t loose and gloves are recommended to prevent skin irritation. Wearing of protective eye gears or goggles protect woodworkers from debris flying from using hand tools to rip wood.


wearing the proper clothing is also essential, and you should never wear loose clothing that could easily get caught in a power tool. Safety gear is crucial- hard hat, safety goggles and gloves, along with the proper footwear.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

But if wearing gloves makes you uncomfortable while working. It is preferable not to use them. It would only cause you to have greater risk of getting an accident because you’re not used to it.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

malb said:


> Drill bits haven't had a direct mention here yet, but they certainly don't mix well with gloves. The bit, or swarf coming off, can catch gloves very easily, and pull your hand into/around the bit without warning. No difference between a battery drill and an industrial drill press, dangerous either way.
> 
> I have a variety of glove types and styles in my multipurpose workshop, but won't wear any when working with machinery. For my cracked hand hide, I coat liberally with Vitamin E cream before bed then sleep in latex skintights overnight, peel in the morning and wash gently with water in the morning to clear off any residual. Maybe twice in a row every fortnight clears up my cracked hide quite nicely.




I don't know if they still are, but at one time; a drill press was the most deadly machine tool.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

SandburRanch said:


> I don't often see gloves worn, but on a site where an older gentleman was wearing gloves in what looked to be a real well equipped safety minded shop made me wonder if he and I were the only two in the whole wide world that ever wear gloves.
> 
> I don't always wear them but when handling very much wood time wise, especially in winter months, my hands dry and crack to the point of uncomfortable, and I've found them invaluable, so I wear them more and more. I've found the NITRILE palm and finger gloves, which have a grip, work the best for me and may be safer than dry slick hands on dry slick wood.


i use them often too protects my hands from callouses and splitting finger tips must be because i am an old gentleman i suppose lol


----------

